# Goodbye Lelouch...



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Lelouch got sick suddenly...And he just couldn't rebound...It happened in a matter of hours...And he was gone like a flame in the wind...

I'm so upset right now....I only came to pay respect to my pet...

I don't think I can ever own another fish again..Not after this...I can't put up this fight every time..


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of poor Lelouch....... it really hurts when we lose a finned friend and although you may feel strongly about not getting another betta now in time when your wounds start to heal you may find yourself considering bringing another betta into your life......

When I lost my first ever betta George I did not think I would get another one but a month later I came home with Leo my new red boy...... I have had about 30 bettas since then, it was hard losing George but I am so glad that I did not give up on bettas.........life is definitely better with them..... they always brighten my day


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

veggiegirl said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your loss of poor Lelouch....... it really hurts when we lose a finned friend and although you may feel strongly about not getting another betta now in time when your wounds start to heal you may find yourself considering bringing another betta into your life......
> 
> When I lost my first ever betta George I did not think I would get another one but a month later I came home with Leo my new red boy...... I have had about 30 bettas since then, it was hard losing George but I am so glad that I did not give up on bettas.........life is definitely better with them..... they always brighten my day


Thank you...It really did hurt and for right now I just don't want to deal with having another betta..I love them trust me they're my favorite fish and the ones I've had, have been a joy to own but after they all died...It just hurts too much.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I know what you mean, it is really sad when we lose a betta.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Arashi Takamine said:


> Thank you...It really did hurt and for right now I just don't want to deal with having another betta..I love them trust me they're my favorite fish and the ones I've had, have been a joy to own but after they all died...It just hurts too much.


I just lost my 3 1/2 year old boy to a sudden case of Dropsy. I am very sorry for your loss.I personally like to have other Bettas to help my healing process, but everyone grieves differently. I hope that you will find happiness soon--even if you decide not to have another one. Hugs!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry four loss.


----------

